# P 99 backstraps



## rockymtn (May 10, 2007)

I know the P 99 has 3 interchangable backstraps to alter the grip size. I purchased a used P 99, but it only came with the one installed backstrap. Since I don't have anything to compare it to, I don't know what size it is. Can anyone give me a way to discern the size? A measurement of the backstrap pehaps?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, it PROBABLY has the medium one - as that comes on by default and most people do not change them.

U can order new ones from S&W.

The LARGE has a piece that wraps all along the backstrap. I think the small is more flat than curved - but my extra backstraps are picked up right now.


----------

